# PPG Breakthrough Formulation Changes



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

I've been one to sing the praises of BreakThrough but have recently had serious issues & disappointing results. 

The owner & guys at the small independent shop I buy it from swear it's the same formulation I've been getting since I started with it (after the first round of California VOC changes) but I just can't believe it. 

Found this post while searching..seems I'm not the only one complaining that things changed for the worse....grh. 

https://www.cabinetpainting.com/using-ppg-breakthrough-for-kitchen-cabinet-painting/


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PPD said:


> I've been one to sing the praises of BreakThrough but have recently had serious issues & disappointing results.
> 
> The owner & guys at the small independent shop I buy it from swear it's the same formulation I've been getting since I started with it (after the first round of California VOC changes) but I just can't believe it.
> 
> ...


If you search PT you'll find a ton of complaints about the newly formulated low VOC Breakthrough!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

I was just reading through the "BreakThrough Warning" post done in August...realize I'm a bit late to the party....


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PPD said:


> I was just reading through the "BreakThrough Warning" post done in August...realize I'm a bit late to the party....


Better late than never.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Old news. The V50 is the good stuff, that is 250 VOC, and the V51 is the low voc stuff that is garbage.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sometimes I'll use the v51 on the frames because it's a lot easier to brush and roll. Never on the doors, always the v50 for them. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone experimented with putting a cross linker into the Low VOC breakthrough? Alchemist?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone experimented with putting a cross linker into the Low VOC breakthrough? Alchemist?


I have yet to use a paint grade WB acrylic for interiors...still stuck on using OB for interior paint grade finishing, so no I haven’t tried it. I’ve really had no need for a coating such as Breakthrough, most of the substrates I deal with are unfinished wood or MDF...not too familiar w/ Breakthrough or its uses.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Alchemy Redux said:


> I have yet to use a paint grade WB acrylic for interiors...still stuck on using OB for interior paint grade finishing, so no I haven’t tried it. I’ve really had no need for a coating such as Breakthrough, most of the substrates I deal with are unfinished wood or MDF...not too familiar w/ Breakthrough or its uses.



Overall I think you would probably be disappointing in the waterborne options available. The only things they offer over lacquer type products is that they can be touched up, used as cut/roll, and are solid. I always have a hard time matching lacquers because they are sort of transparent even after 3 coats.


For production use in place trim packs or MDF. I think 1Wb.200 + CabinetCoat is hard to beat.


----------

